# Transportation or Construction



## zaidmazin80 (May 10, 2018)

I want to start preparing for October 2018 PE Exam ,and I am between Construction and Transportation depth (I am working in heavy civil construction for 10 years as a contractor mainly in Highways and runways construction with all related underground services) I am not a designer but i have good knowledge about the design concept &amp; criteria , I hear that the transportation depth is much easier than construction as the construction resources are undefined.... please advice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 11, 2018)

In general it's best to go with the topic that correlates best to what you work on regularly as it should help you already know some of the material.

For your particular situation I am a little confused. How we're you a approved for the exam without any design experience?  

I also don't understand your comments about construction references being undefined. The construction exam spec has a detailed list of which references apply to the exam. In fact the most common comment about construction exam is that it costs so much for all of the references.


----------



## bwin12 (May 11, 2018)

You're in a similar situation to me, except that I never considered Transportation as an option. Take the Construction exam, but pay the additional $1200 to $1500 on a review class- I took School of PE but PPI is another big one along with many smaller outfits out there. Your company may reimburse you completely or partially for the class, the test and reference materials. I've noticed just having the letters behind the name but never "using" the PE is becoming more prevalent in the construction industry. A decent sized contractor should recognize that and be willing to shell out $3k.


----------



## zaidmazin80 (May 11, 2018)

bwin12 said:


> You're in a similar situation to me, except that I never considered Transportation as an option. Take the Construction exam, but pay the additional $1200 to $1500 on a review class- I took School of PE but PPI is another big one along with many smaller outfits out there. Your company may reimburse you completely or partially for the class, the test and reference materials. I've noticed just having the letters behind the name but never "using" the PE is becoming more prevalent in the construction industry. A decent sized contractor should recognize that and be willing to shell out $3k.


 Thanks for your help , if I will chose the construction I will probably start With EET specially with the depth , but shall I do only the breadth with School of PE ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaidmazin80 (May 11, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> In general it's best to go with the topic that correlates best to what you work on regularly as it should help you already know some of the material.
> For your particular situation I am a little confused. How we're you a approved for the exam without any design experience?
> I also don't understand your comments about construction references being undefined. The construction exam spec has a detailed list of which references apply to the exam. In fact the most common comment about construction exam is that it costs so much for all of the references.


 I think here in California they will allow you to attend the PE exam if you passes the Fe Exam , then later you have to submit your experience for approval after that you have to pass survey and seismic Exam 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngmotivatedengineer (May 11, 2018)

zaidmazin80 said:


> Thanks for your help , if I will chose the construction I will probably start With EET specially with the depth , but shall I do only the breadth with School of PE ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I used EET for depth and they covered some of the breadth topics that are also in depth. In your case I'dstick with EET for morning and afternoon especially if you don't currently work in design field. School of PE is a refresher course and may not go into enough detail to teach all of the topics.  For other programs, look up reviews on this forum. You should be able to find reviews for all of the test prep companies.


----------



## zaidmazin80 (May 11, 2018)

youngmotivatedengineer said:


> I used EET for depth and they covered some of the breadth topics that are also in depth. In your case I'dstick with EET for morning and afternoon especially if you don't currently work in design field. School of PE is a refresher course and may not go into enough detail to teach all of the topics.  For other programs, look up reviews on this forum. You should be able to find reviews for all of the test prep companies.


Thank you I appreciate your advice .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

